# Hi guys



## Dougr1411 (Dec 25, 2019)

Newbie on here  just bought my first mh. Looking forward to getting out and about in it .....


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi welcome and have fun.


----------



## jeanette (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Makzine (Dec 25, 2019)

Hello and welcome from Kent.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi, welcome


----------



## GreggBear (Dec 27, 2019)

Welcome aboard happy travels.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Dec 27, 2019)

Hi welcome along, and enjoy your adventures


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 27, 2019)

Welcome from Co Antrim,it takes time to sort out a new van with the not to carry and the stuff you forgot,but after a time it all swings into place.


----------



## mjvw (Dec 27, 2019)

Enjoy your new adventures.


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## The laird (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Forresbroons (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## Steve and Julie (Jan 11, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------

